
Ask HN: Best Place in Latin America to Be a Digital Nomad - Shicholas
Hello,<p>I have a remote software job and I want to use this time to learn Spanish. I have read great things about Santiago, Buenos Aires, and Montevideo, and I was wondering where in the Hacker News community you would recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
leojg
In terms of connectivity and living expenses three are more or less equal.

As an Uruguayan I would say that Montevideo is nice, but there is not much
natural beauty around, the same for Buenos Aires, but Santiago is in the foot
of the Andes, so in that it has more to see.

Also Montevideo is quieter than Buenos Aires but Santiago is much more well
organized than both. And the only one that don't have a metro train system, so
the public transport consists only on buses that get quite crowded on rush
hours.

------
Arcten
I spent 4 months travelling throughout Spanish South America and some of my
favorite cities where I would consider being a nomad were Buenos Aires,
Montevideo, Medellín, and Valparaíso.

All have good night-life, art, and excepting Medellín are on the ocean.

Montevideo has easy access to world-class beaches and is only a couple hours
by ferry from Buenos Aires.

Valparaíso is an hour or so by bus from Santiago if you're interested in
having a big city nearby.

As far as learning Spanish, it'd be much cheaper in Colombia, but you'll be
able to find classes in any of those places. Argentinian Spanish is known for
an odd accent and some different grammar, but it's nothing terribly different.

------
eb0la
Both Argentina and Uruguay have good internet connectivity to Miami. Not just
from Telefonica, but from at least one other submarine cable.

Worst place for having a good connection action is the west coast of the
continent.

Why? because on the East you have Brazil, the 1st economy in the LatAM region,
plus access to Mexico (2nd largest GDP), easy access to both Miami and Texas
(Jacksonville) as cable landing points, and of course you can serve fiscal
paradises like Aruba or Panama.

------
wallflower
My Spanish teacher was just talking about her love for Uruguay and Montevideo.
She said the culture is more vibrant in Uruguay than somewhere like Argentina.

As for learning Spanish, don't worry about the accent, even though Colombia is
reputed to have the purest accent.

The only thing that will affect your ability to learn Spanish is how much time
every day you spend conversing in Spanish with native speakers.

------
krn
Lagoa da Conceição[1] in Florianopolis, Brazil is probably the best place in
Latin America for a digital nomad.

But if you want to learn Spanish, then it's probably Medellin, Columbia.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagoa_da_Concei%C3%A7%C3%A3o](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagoa_da_Concei%C3%A7%C3%A3o)

------
facorreia
Montevideo has a thriving tech community,charming and well educated people,
and fantastic meat.

------
bwb
Mendoza? Smaller but cheap, great wine, and gorgeous

------
dylanhassinger
Antigua Guatemala is a good homebase

